# Sports from Poland



## dawid_gaszynski (Oct 6, 2014)

I deleted the my topic on this forum by mistake  So I'm starting again 

Press conference with Andrew Golota
Canon 6D + Canon 300mm 2.8 IS L USM

1 ISO 1600, 1/320, 300mm, 2.8





2 ISO 1600, 1/320, 300mm, 2.8





Impel Wrocław vs Pałac Bydgoszcz
Canon 6D + Canon 300mm 2.8 IS L USM + Canon 100mm 2.0 USM


3 ISO 2500, 1/1000, 300mm, 2.8





4 ISO 2500, 1/1000, 300mm, 2.8





5 ISO 2500, 1/1000, 300mm, 2.8





6 ISO 1000, 1/1000, 100mm, 2.0


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Oct 8, 2014)

Śląsk Wrocław vs Wilki Morskie Szczecin 

7 ISO 1600, 1/400, 300mm, 2.8





8 ISO 5000, 1/800, 17mm, 4.0





9 ISO 1600, 1/1250, 100mm, 2.0





10 ISO 3200, 1/1000, 200mm, 2.8





11 ISO 1600, 1/1250, 100mm, 2.0





12 ISO 3200, 1/1000, 300mm, 2.8


----------



## Roo (Oct 10, 2014)

Too bad about the accidental deletion  Nice images Dawid


----------



## Besisika (Oct 11, 2014)

Swietosc Narodowa prosze pana!
It is *absolutely unacceptable* that you don't have anything to show us from that game.
First time ever Poland bits Germany in soccer. Even Lato and Zbigniew Boniek couldn't do it, but for Szczesny: no problem.
Macie barzo dobry bramkarz. 
Hat off to Szczesny, my opinion the best player of the game.
God luck on your next game Monday!


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Oct 19, 2014)

*Dawid Gaszyński*

Śląsk Wrocław vs Piast Gliwice
ISO 800-1250, 1/1000-1/2000, 300mm 2.8
6D + 300mm 2.8 L IS USM

13




14




15




16




17




18


----------



## candyman (Oct 19, 2014)

Great series! And, captured with the 6D. I read in some other threads some complaing about this camera. I have one and I don't think the AF system is that bad. You prove it isn't. It's all about how to use it.


----------



## DARSON (Oct 19, 2014)

Welcome to CR forum Dawid
Very nice pics. I wonder how much did you cropped (if any) your pics from football field using 300mm f2.8? Amazing job with 6D
I like the one taken @ 17mm f4 in basketball arena
Keep up good work 
Regards (Pozdrawiam)


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Oct 19, 2014)

*Dawid Gaszyński*

Thank you for your positive comments. 

How AF works in 6D? In my opinion quite well. We must remember that the camera takes only 4.5 frames / sec. The camera catches a few photos, but AF works pretty well. 
AF can be configured. This is very important. This option was not in the XXD series. Previously I was using 30D / 50D.

Example :





Slask Wroclaw vs Gornik Leczna


ISO 800-1600, 1/500 - 1/1000 , 300mm 2.8 

#19




#20




#21




#22




#23




#24




#25





Example :


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Nov 2, 2014)

KS Rugby Wroclaw vs Chaos Poznan

26




27




28




29





Slask Wroclaw vs Jezioro Tarnobrzeg
30




31




32




33


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Nov 2, 2014)

WoW!!!
This is from the 6D..I am truly impressed.


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Nov 2, 2014)

Slask Wroclaw vs Lech Poznan
ISO 1600, 1/1000-1/1250, 300mm 2.8 + 6D

34




35




36




37




38




39





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kExGR9DvIQI


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Nov 19, 2014)

Polska vs Szwajcaria 
(Poland vs Switzerland)

40




41




42




43




44




45




46


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Nov 22, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqPWX-j52tw


----------



## siegsAR (Nov 22, 2014)

Very nice series Dawid . Loved scrolling through the pics.



Sportsgal501 said:


> WoW!!!
> This is from the 6D..I am truly impressed.


This..
_/inserts double thumbs up emoticon._


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Dec 13, 2014)

*Dawid Gaszyński*

Slask Wroclaw vs GKS Belchatow

47





48





49





50





51


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2014)

Great shots. Very nice series. Well done Dawid.


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Feb 8, 2015)

Śląsk Wrocław vs Vive Kielce
ISO 8000-16000, 1/500 - 1/800, F2.0 - F2.8, 100mm - 300mm

#52





#53





#54





#55





#56


----------



## bluemoon (Feb 9, 2015)

Very nice!!!


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Feb 26, 2015)

*Dawid Gaszyński*

Slask Wroclaw vs Jagiellonia Bialystok

57




58




59




60




61




62


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Mar 8, 2015)

*Dawid Gaszyński*

Śląsk Wrocław vs Legia Warszawa
ISO 1600, 1/800-1/1000, 2.8, 300mm
Canon 6D + Canon 300mm 2.8 L IS USM

#63




#64




#65




#66




#67




#68




#69




#70




#71


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Apr 19, 2015)

KS Rugby Wrocław vs Wataha Zielona Góra

72





73




74






Śląsk Wrocław vs Lechia Gdańsk

75




76




77




78




79




80




81




82


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2015)

Very nice series. Well done.


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (May 1, 2015)

Slask Wroclaw vs Wisla Krakow

83




84




85




86




87




88




89


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (May 31, 2015)

Slask Wroclaw vs Lechia Gdansk

90




91




92




93




94




95




96




97


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Jul 11, 2015)

Slask Wroclaw vs Pogon Szczecin

98




99




100




101




102




103


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Jul 17, 2015)

Śląsk Wrocław vs IFK Goeteborg
104




105




106




107




108


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Aug 4, 2015)

ŚLĄSK WROCŁAW VS TERMALICA BRUK-BET NIECIECZA

109




110




111




112




113




114




115




116




117


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Oct 1, 2015)

Slask Wroclaw vs Piast Gliwice

118




119




120




121




122




123




124




125


----------



## Roo (Oct 1, 2015)

nice shots Dawid. I really like 118.


----------



## Click (Oct 1, 2015)

Very nice series, Dawid. Well done.


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Dec 31, 2015)

126
Slask Wroclaw vs Lech Poznan




127
Impel Wroclaw vs KSZO Ostrowiec Swietokrzyski




128
Slask Wroclaw vs Korona Kielce




129
Slask Wroclaw vs Stelmet Zielona Gora




130
Martial Arts Contest : Poland vs Thailand




131
Slask Wroclaw vs Vive Tauron Kielce




132
Poland vs Czech




133
Iran vs Czech




134
Poland vs Czech




135
Slask Wroclaw vs Zawisza Bydgoszcz


----------



## Click (Dec 31, 2015)

Very nice series. I especially like the first picture.


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Jan 19, 2016)

EHF Euro 2016 : Spain vs Germany

ISO 2500, 70-200 2.8 L USM + 300mm 2.8 L IS USM + 6D
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bm39guJmRNo

136




137




138




139




140




141


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2016)

dawid_gaszynski said:


> EHF Euro 2016 : Spain vs German
> 
> ISO 2500, 70-200 2.8 L USM + 300mm 2.8 L IS USM + 6D




...139 Lovely girl. 8)


----------



## Roo (Jan 20, 2016)

Click said:


> dawid_gaszynski said:
> 
> 
> > EHF Euro 2016 : Spain vs German
> ...



Looks like a tough old sport in close...probably fighting over 139


----------



## Click (Jan 21, 2016)

Roo said:


> Looks like a tough old sport in close...probably fighting over 139


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 22, 2016)

Great portfolio of shots here!

Bookmarked it to use as an example of why people are terribly mistaken to believe 4.5 fps is too "slow" for action shots. 

Also demonstrates what a wonderful camera the 6D is. @~1.000$ for the non-wifi model it is an amazing FF bargin camera for what you get.


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Jul 17, 2016)

*Dawid Gaszynski*

Slask Wroclaw vs Lech Poznan
ISO 2000, 300mm, 2.8, 1/800 - 1/1000

#142




#143




#144




#145




#146




#146




#147


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2016)

Very nice pictures, Dawid. I really like the 143 and 146. Well done.


----------



## TeT (Jul 18, 2016)

Awesome pics. What I really noticed (and liked) was the consistency.. Look as if you shot all with same settings in same light with same equip in one go...

126 was my favorite


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Aug 23, 2016)

*Dawid Gaszyński*

Śląsk Wrocław vs Wisła Płock
Canon 6D + Canon 300mm 2.8 IS L USM

148






149





150





151





152





153





154





155


----------



## Click (Aug 23, 2016)

Very nice series, Dawid.


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Oct 3, 2016)

Slask Wroclaw vs Termalica Bruk-Bet Nieciecza
6D + 300mm 2.8 L IS USM + 17-40mm 4.0 L USM

156




157




158




159




160




161




162


----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2016)

Another very nice series, Dawid.


----------



## Roo (Oct 3, 2016)

Some excellently timed shots in the series Dawid!


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 4, 2016)

What a great set! 

126 is really effective and 131 (the handball shot) has so much energy in it.


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Feb 19, 2017)

Śląsk Wrocław vs Wisła Kraków
ISO 2000, 1/800-1/1000, 300mm, 2.8, Canon 6D + Canon EF 300mm L IS USM
163




164




165




166




167




168




169




170


----------



## Click (Feb 19, 2017)

Another very nice series. Well done, Dawid.


----------



## Maiaibing (Feb 19, 2017)

Super nice and sharp!


----------



## Alainphotocanon (May 2, 2017)

Votre boitier fait de très belles photos.


----------



## Jopa (May 3, 2017)

Wow!!! Extremely impressive, Dawid. Life, colors, action.

Too bad according to DPR you can't take sports images with anything except of the A9 now


----------



## Roo (May 3, 2017)

Jopa said:


> Wow!!! Extremely impressive, Dawid. Life, colors, action.
> 
> Too bad according to DPR you can't take sports images with anything except of the A9 now



There are people,like Dawid, that use cameras in the real world and then there's DPR... ;D


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (May 3, 2017)

Slask Wroclaw vs Gornik Leczna
171




172




173




174




175




176




177




178




179




180




181


----------



## Click (May 3, 2017)

Very nice series, Dawid.


----------



## Roo (May 3, 2017)

Some great stories in the latest series Dawid. The first pic is excellent.


----------



## bholliman (May 17, 2017)

Excellent series Dawid! The 6D isn't noted for its ability to handle sports and moving subjects, but these pictures are outstanding. Did you use AI Servo?


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (May 21, 2017)

bholliman said:


> Excellent series Dawid! The 6D isn't noted for its ability to handle sports and moving subjects, but these pictures are outstanding. Did you use AI Servo?



Yes, I'm using Servo mode.

Śląsk Wrocław vs Arka Gdynia

182




183




184




185




186




187




188


----------



## Click (May 21, 2017)

Another very nice series. I especially like the first picture. Well done, Dawid.


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Apr 10, 2018)

Śląsk vs Korona

Canon 5D mark IV + Canon 300 mm 2.8 L IS USM

189




190




191




192




193




194




195




196




197




198




199


----------



## Click (Apr 10, 2018)

Very nice pictures, Dawid. Well done.


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Apr 16, 2018)

Śląsk Wrocław vs Sandecja Nowy Sącz

200






201





202





203





204





205





206


----------



## Click (Apr 16, 2018)

Another very nice series. Well done.


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (May 2, 2018)

Śląsk Wrocław vs Lechia Gdańsk

207




208




209




210




211




212




213




214




215




216


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Jul 22, 2018)

Śląsk Wrocław vs Cracovia Kraków

217




218




219




220




221




222




223




224


----------



## Click (Jul 22, 2018)

Very nice pictures. Well done, Dawid.


----------



## greger (Jul 22, 2018)

Wow! Nice series of pictures. You have figured out how to get the 6D to take fantastic sport photos. You have proven that it’s not the camera but it’s the operator.


----------



## slclick (Jul 22, 2018)

Top notch! Thanks for sharing


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Jul 23, 2018)

greger said:


> Wow! Nice series of pictures. You have figured out how to get the 6D to take fantastic sport photos. You have proven that it’s not the camera but it’s the operator.



I'm using Canon 5D mark IV, but previously I used 6D from many years.


----------



## DSP121 (Jul 31, 2018)

Football, Basket Ball, Press, Dance! Great set of pictures.


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Aug 6, 2018)

Śląsk Wrocław vs Lech Poznań

Canon 5D IV + Canon 300mm 2.8 L IS USM



225






226






227






228






229






230






231


----------



## Click (Aug 6, 2018)

Another beautiful series, Dawid.





...And for the 226 LOL


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Aug 22, 2018)

Śląsk Wrocław vs Pogoń Szczecin


232






233






234






235






236





237






238







239


----------



## Click (Aug 22, 2018)

Great shots, Dawid. Well done.


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Sep 12, 2018)

Polska vs Irlandia

240





241




242




243




244




245




246




247


----------



## Click (Sep 12, 2018)

Another great series. Well done, Dawid.


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Oct 3, 2018)

Śląsk Wrocław vs Polfarmex Kutno


248
19mm, ISO 3200, 1/800 F4.0







249
100mm, ISO 1600, 1/1000 F2.0







250
100mm, ISO 2000, 1/800 F2.0







251
50mm, ISO 1600, 1/1600 F1.4







252
100mm, ISO 2000, 1/1250 2.0







253
300mm, ISO 5000, 1/1000 2.8







254
100mm, ISO 2000, 1/1000 2.0







255
300mm, ISO 4000, 1/800 2.8







256
300mm, ISO 5000, 1/1000 2.8







257
17mm, ISO 4000, 1/640 F4.0


----------



## Click (Oct 3, 2018)

Very nice series, Dawid. I especially like the last picture.


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Oct 4, 2020)

Śląsk Wrocław vs Cracovia Kraków


sport - ISO 2500, 1/1250 2.8, 300mm 2.8 + 5D IV
backstage - 24mm 1.4 + 6D 


256




257




258




259




260




261




262




263




264


----------



## Click (Oct 4, 2020)

Very nice series. Well done, Dawid


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Apr 17, 2021)

Slask vs Lechia
265




266




267




268




269




270




271




272


----------



## Nemorino (Apr 17, 2021)

Waldemar Sobota (28) used to play for the FC St. Pauli in the 2. Bundesliga. I rememberd his face when looking at these pictures and nice to see him here again!
Great soccer photos espacally 269!


----------



## Click (Apr 17, 2021)

Another very nice series. Great shots!


----------



## Fischer (Apr 17, 2021)

Always an inspiration!


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Dec 19, 2021)

First of all - thanks for all of comments.

Canon 5D MK4 + Canon 300mm 2.8 L IS USM II
ISO 2000

273






274





275





276





277





278





279





280





281





282




Cann


----------



## Click (Dec 19, 2021)

Very nice series, Dawid.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 19, 2021)

And a Wyborowa to your health, Dawid !


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Jan 28, 2022)

283




284




285




286




287




288


----------



## Click (Jan 28, 2022)

Another nice series. Well done, Dawid.


----------



## dawid_gaszynski (Feb 22, 2022)

289




290




291




292




293




294




295


----------



## Click (Feb 22, 2022)

Very nice pictures, Dawid.


----------



## henry77 (Nov 17, 2022)

Going to warsaw for a long-term project. Are sports facilities easily accessible there? Where and how can one find sports clubs in the region? Are there sports events regularly held?


----------

